# شنط تقليد ماركات متوفرهprada 1



## مسوقة26 (14 مارس 2012)

شنط تقليد ماركات متوفره
prada 1
ب190 ريال
*




*





رقم 2 ب190 ريال





رقم 3 ب190 ريال





رقم 4 ب190 ريال موجود الون الغامق البني والمحروق مثل الي بالصوره الاعلى





رقم 5 ب190 ريال





Jimmy Chooب210 ريال في الحقيقه افخم من الصوره طبعا اغلب الشنط فخمه في الحقيقه
*Jimmy Choo



*
*



*
*Louis Vuittonب210 ريال*
*Louis Vuitton







*




__________________

تصفيه ب30 ريال فقط سراميك الشعر الحجم الصغير 
تصفيه ب30 ريال فقط سراميك الشعر الحجم الصغير
العطورات الفرنسية تعبئة دبي " نفس الكرتون والعبوه"ب35 ريال العطورات الفرنسية تعبئة دبي " نفس الكرتون والعبوه"ب35 ريال بالجمله
عدنا من جديد باحلى عروض 100 ريال فختر-اختاري لك عرض قبل نفاد الكميه


----------

